# Alpina C1 is a Rare Bit of BMW 3 Series History - You can own it!



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking for a super rare 3 Series to add to your collection? Or, maybe your are looking for something that will turn some heads at Bimmerfest, which is under 3 weeks away. This 1983 Alpina C1 will definitely have people looking and is being offered up on eBay for a cool $33,500.

That kind of cash gets you a low miles, 37,280 on the clock, original C1 2.3, one of less than two dozen in existence. So it's pretty rare. You also get the cool Alpina striping, adding that little extra to the 3's presence. Have your check book out yet?







From the eBay listing:

The drivetrain is based on the 6-cylinder 323i, but horsepower in this example is up to 170bhp. The engine compartment is very clean. We like the factory Alpina options on this car and the beautiful preserved condition. $33.k may sound hefty sum for an E21 3-series, but this is likely the best derivative of the model.

The C1 received many of the same upgrades as the B6 such as suspension, bodywork and interior, but had its own unique 170 horsepower version of the 2.3 inline-6 instead of the 2.8 unit from the E12/E28. This is beautifully preserved example, and runs and drives as good as it looks.

If you really want an Alpina C1 2.3 in original configuration, this is one of the very few opportunities. According to Alpina registry , fewer then two dozen cars are still in existence.





The listing ends on Friday at 4:58pm! *Check it out here!*


----------



## iedei (Jul 5, 2016)

this thing is SO lovely. want!!


----------

